
Ask HN: What are some good Machine Learning Experiment tracking platforms? - xmklb
I&#x27;m talking about tools similar to Comet ML or MLFlow. I&#x27;m also interested in hearing about your experiences with them if possible.
======
yboris
I don't have experience with this yet, but the CEO of comet.ml gave a demo of
it at work this week and it's brilliant. You install 1 pip package, add 1 line
of code, and you've got a log every time you train your model (with a diff of
what changed). Super-easy to use and share with your team.

I'm thinking one cool use case is: easily let several team-mates try out
different model hyperparameters, and you just pick the best one (easy to see
in the comet.ml online chart)

------
stilley2
This is probably not what you're looking for, but I'll describe my setup. I do
CT research, and would basically store information about how an image was
generated in the filename and log files. This didn't scale well, so I
developed
[https://github.com/stilley2/filesdb](https://github.com/stilley2/filesdb)
which is a wrapper on Python's sqlite library. It allows me keep track of the
parameters used to generate each image and easily search/locate them.

------
imirzadeh
Some tracking and training tools mentioned here:

[https://medium.com/@iman.mirzadeh/4-helpful-websites-for-
mac...](https://medium.com/@iman.mirzadeh/4-helpful-websites-for-machine-
learning-researchers-c9b32d98edaa)

